# SureWest (Consolidated Communications KC) 4 tuner M-Card / Tuning adapter problem



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone else on this system?

Getting Tivo message "The tivo box has four tuners but the connected Tuning adapter supports less than four. As a result you won't be able to use all the tuners on your tivo box"


Tech support after escalating to "they engineer who knows" says M-Cards (theirs at least) are only 2 stream as are the TA's.

I think they're wrong on the M-Cards but is there a diagnostics screen that will state "4 streams" to disprove that part?

Which just leaves the TA; but I'm not sure what more I can do if they just say "we support 2 streams no we don't have any updates..." 

I thought I heard they had to provide more streams in TA under some rule... I need something to show them if so.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(4) covers number of tuners. Current FCC rules dictate an absolute minimum of 4 simultaneous tuners.

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2011-title47-vol4/pdf/CFR-2011-title47-vol4-sec76-1205.pdf

A quick way to test the M-card would be to disconnect the TA from the Tivo (pull the USB cable). and then tune to as many different channels as you can with only the CableCard. Try the local network channels for this (ABC, CBS, NBC, etc.) as these are almost surely linear channels that do not need the TA to tune. If you're able to get 4 or 6 simultaneous channels with just the M-Card, the problem is that the TA has very old firmware that only supports 2-tuners.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I would definitely file an FCC Complaint, try to get the info you were provided in writing or email or chat conversation.
http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

Is it a Cisco or Motorola Tuning Adapter?

Cisco TAs need Firmware FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1402* or greater most providers have deployed at least *F.1601*
Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting

Motorola TAs need PLATFORM VERSION: *01.36* or greater, most have deployed *01.37*
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/148

*FCC ENFORCEMENT ADVISORY* - Beginning August 8, 2011, cable operators must:
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-11-1373A1.pdf
_Ensure access to all linear channels. Consumers have identified problems accessing switched digital channels on their retail CableCARD-compatible devices. Cable operators must ensure that subscribers can use their retail devices to access all of the linear channels that comprise the cable package to which they subscribe. *Operators also must ensure that retail devices can tune at least four simultaneous channels*, or as many switched digital channels as that operators most sophisticated operator-supplied set-top box, whichever is greater. See 47 C.F.R. §76.1205(b)(4).​_
Your provider is also in violation of the following:
Provide accurate information about the capability of retail CableCARD-compatible devices. *Cable operators must not mislead their customers* regarding the ability of retail CableCARD-compatible devices to tune switched digital channels. See 47 C.F.R. §76.1205(c).

Price CableCARDs uniformly and *disclose fees prominently*. Cable operators must price CableCARD rental fees uniformly across a cable system whether the CableCARD is used in a leased set-top box or a retail device. Cable operators must separately and conspicuously disclose CableCARD fees, in writing, at the time of installation of service and annually, *as well as on their websites (in a manner that is readily accessible to the public)* or billing inserts. At a subscribers request, they also must provide such information orally or in writing. See 47 C.F.R. §§ 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b).​


----------



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

after "escalating" my unreasonable request to some (imagined?) engineer who knows about these things they left it that "our cable cards and tuning adapters only support two streams"

And "soon we'll have a new cable card version which is not Tivo compatible" and "Tivo is always a bit behind and not up to date". umm, no it's your *2010* tuning adapter firmware that's not up to date!!


I don't really WANT to go back to Time Warner, but may have no choice.


----------



## Turbo Brian (Feb 2, 2009)

Surewest supports 4 streams. ive been using my premiere 4 with an mcard for a couple years now. i have no trouble with 4 simultaneous recordings. as mentioned above, i would put money on the TA being the problem. mine used to lock up every couple weeks and stop tuning when i first got it and required a reboot. still has that problem, but its far more infrequent, maybe every few months i have to reboot it. the TA's are definitely flakey.


----------



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

I have had at least 10 conversations with them. They always come back and tell me that they only support 2 streams. They have 5 stream devices "in testing" and I have tried to ask that they make sure they keep up with the rule requiring them to keep their cable cards and TA's up to par

Turbo Brian, would you mind telling me the firmware version on your TA and cards sometime? My TA is from 2010 and cable card I think 2011. I'll have to get the numbers again.

But the version numbers matched what the tech guys went and saw on their shelves to hand out, say they don't have any newer.

But I get 2 tuners recording blank channels.

Yes, reboots needed. Thought about putting them on a timer to reboot at 3 AM...


----------



## Turbo Brian (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure which of these is helpful for you. i grabbed what appeared to be version numbers from both. if there is something specific you want me to check, let me know where to find it. there is no shortage of information available in these diagnostic screens.

TA: 
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1501
App(s): SARA v1.61.41.a202

mcard:
H/W Model: 0800, Ver: 0012
Bldr Ver: 122
OS Ver: pKEY1.5.2_F.p.2801


----------



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you. I will have to compare these when have access to the device. Thank you for your time


----------



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmm. My cablecard version is same as yours

But I must be losing it. I can't figure out how to access the tuning adapter menu any more! When I select it just has an information screen saying sometimes you need a tuning adapter call your cable company. Same on both Tivos

I swear these to be a diagnostic menu there

Both boxes only seem to display three active tuners on live tv info screen. Maybe because we have a TiVo stream taking of the other one?


----------



## brentj (Jan 7, 2003)

Tuning adapters were both having a blinking green light for some reason. Had to call the company and every provision that. Now I can see that I have the same TA version the above poster does


----------

